# Sony Vaio - no sound in Windows 10



## TeeCee0263 (Dec 25, 2012)

I just downloaded Windows 10 Home onto my laptop. My previous OS was Windows 7. All seems to be working well at the moment. However, I have lost sound. Since this is a new OS I don't know how to check the audio drivers. Can someone please assist me in trying to restore audio on my system? My laptop is a Sony Vaio.


----------



## Panther063 (Jul 13, 2009)

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...t-upgrading-vaio-to-windows-10-a-1030985.html


----------



## geocrasher (Feb 9, 2013)

I know this is an old thread, but I do have a fix for it:

Windows 10 has No Sound? Easy fix! - Ryan's Tech Tidbits

Open Device Device Manager (Right click Start, click “Device Manager”)
Under “Sound, video and game controllers”, right click “IDT High Definition Audio CODEC” and click “Properties”.
Select the Driver tab
Click “Update Driver…”
Click “Browse my computer for driver software”
Click “Let me pick from a list of device drivers on my computer”
Select “High Definition Audio Device” and then click Next
When a warning comes up that it may not work, click Yes.

Should be good to go.


----------

